# Can you goop resin parts into an Aurora body?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's the deal. I have this red Riviera that's been around so long I don't know where I got it. It's actually in two pieces... The front fenders are just gone and the hood is separated from the rest of the car. Rear wells hacked, both screwposts grenaded. But the window posts are intact. Now last week I got another red Riviera with good wells and screwposts that needs a driver side window post. Perfect, I know where to get one of them. Great goop project. Then I notice the letters scribed under the hood of the parts car--Road Race Replicas. Dang, never caught that before. So here's the question for Bill or anyone else who can chime in... Will the resin window post goop into the original body okay? I know it won't "melt" it like the original ABS, but will the goop form enough of a bond with the resin to hold well enough for a runner?

Thnx in advance...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used goop on styrene with good results. I don't think I've ever tried it on resin.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Here's my 2 cents*

I don't think goop will work with resin because when you use it on an original plastic body or on styrene you are getting a chemical bond .( you are melting one into the other) . You can not get a chemical bond with resin .Only thing I have had moderate success with is a form of crazy glue , zap , etc. still is not a chemical bond ,but seems to be best to glue resin.

my 2 cents worth


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So maybe I could CA the window post into place and then use goop as a body filler? Hmmmm...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi rick at the moment you have 2 rive,s that are,nt doing anything for you.i say put a sharp blade in a sever off what you need go ahead and transplant what you need to make 1 hybrid.no it won,t be collector quality but, you,ll end up with a new member to the club and you did it yourself.so just go for it !just my 2 cents. enjoy the maness !!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I've had it stick pretty good and I've had it fail pretty good too. This includes resin and other brands of plastic too. Probably not what you wanted to hear. 

I'm a firm believer in staying in whatever medium the parent material is made of. As Bruce pointed out, once you apply goop to something other than styrene you are no longer fusing materials together; but rather, you are banking on goop to provide the surface adhesion to reliably bond disimmilar materials together. 

This is not goops strong point. It sticks best to itself. The rest is hit or miss.
My rule of thumb is goop for originals, and epoxy er similar, resin for resin. The hidden beauty of staying in the similar medium is that they sand and file at the same rate when you get to the body work. 

Note: see Gilligans Island...the pancake syrup and wonder glue episode.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Do you feel lucky? Well......do yah?*

I found a dime and 3 cents today while cleaning up the shop at work today!!!!! So Here is my 13 cents worth. Read all above first...

I agree with what everone here has said about resin and the goop. BUT I have used goop to fix a resin window post before. Read story below...

The story: One day Wes sent me a couple of Mopar Resin bodies that just didn't want to hold paint. Wes had stripped them several times and then sent them to Gretna, Nebraska to see if I could Zilla-ize them into taking paint. I ended up stripping them down after the first try. Dang you resin hard to paint bodies. 

In the process of strippng them down one of the window post gave out on me and a large section on the drivers side was now missing. I took some goop and set it in place to form a new post. It worked for me (& for Wes  ...wheew) The Metalic Purple Mopar is now in Wes's home hanging out with all his other Hemi powered slot cars. 

So, in theory it shouldn't work BUT, it could if you get lucky like me.

Note: Bill I missed that episode (Doh)...we're here for a long, long time. 

Bob...Lucky Castaway...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Update: Scratchbuilt a window post out of good old Aurora red. (A slice of the backing panel for a Jag front bumper, to be exact, and I even got a vent window post without really trying.) Will add pics and stuff on the Corner Texaco thread. Thanks to all for your feedback...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Now yer talkin' my language!

Slicing and dicing!


----------

